# Sticky  Love where you live - favorite specific trails Picture Thread



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

In AZ, I live right near The White Tanks. I'm partial to Ford Canyon past the danger sign.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

Birdsboro Preserve - PA (hr NW of Philly)


----------



## BZ202 (Jun 22, 2015)

After stints living in Northern Califonia, the Intermountain West, and New Hampshire, let's just say I didn't come to Toronto for the riding. But being here has helped me appreciate that dedicated individuals and communities are just as important for good mountain biking as topography. This pic was taken in the Don Valley, an awesome, janky, gem of a trail system right in the middle of the GTA.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

BadgerOne said:


> AZ reppin' hard....


It's easy to show off when you have a state like AZ for a home.
(SoMo)









(Pine/Strawberry)


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

More White Tanks. Mesquite Trail on a bike that was hand-built in AZ


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


Mt Wilson, where the Mt Hilyer trail is located is the best riding in SoCal IMO but overall, best enjoyed on a proper enduro bike....though not necessary on Mt Hilyer itself.

The ride down from Eaton Saddle alone is amazing....linking Mt Lowe, Middle Merrill, Sunset Ridge and El Prieto for about 5500' of descent over 10-11 miles with more that's fair share of tech and exposure.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.
> 
> So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles.
> 
> ...


Christmas Valley, my favorite riding in all of Tahoe. The Flume...the single most overrated MTB trail I've ever ridden. A colossal waste of of my time.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> White Tanks is the bees knees
> View attachment 1967972


When I lived in SoCal, we went to PHX almost very year and I never rode at White Tanks. Now that I'm in Prescott, I still haven't ridden there but these photos may convince me to make a trip over there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

k2rider1964 said:


> Mt Wilson, where the Mt Hilyer trail is located is the best riding in SoCal IMO but overall, best enjoyed on a proper enduro bike....though not necessary on Mt Hilyer itself.


I've never rode there. Im in the center of the San Bernardino Mountains and besides the three parks and know trails, there's a lot of hidden gems that most don't know about...but Strava ruined that. like this one. It went unknown for nearly 20 years. At least Gee didn't show the end. It would've gave it away.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

k2rider1964 said:


> When I lived in SoCal, we went to PHX almost very year and I never rode at White Tanks. Now that I'm in Prescott, I still haven't ridden there but these photos may convince me to make a trip over there.


Hit me up if you decide to make it down. If you want to really do it right, came at White Tanks and you can ride the park one day, and then Lost Creek the next.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

milehi said:


> More White Tanks. Mesquite Trail on a bike that was hand-built in AZ
> View attachment 1968045


I saw a frame just like that on the back of a truck the other day, But it had a solid front fork and looked like a beach cruiser. What is that?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Klurejr said:


> I saw a frame just like that on the back of a truck the other day, But it had a solid front fork and looked like a beach cruiser. What is that?


It's a Coconino Cruiser built by Steve Garro in Flag. I had him build me a fork over the summer. The frame is ten years old.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Top(ish) of Petro Ridge, Lost Creek Trails, White Tank Mts











Caught in a light drizzle then got this amazing sight. Just outside Surprise AZ on a dirt road.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Green River, WA








=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Oregon!


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Forget the trail, this frame gorgeous. 





milehi said:


> More White Tanks. Mesquite Trail on a bike that was hand-built in AZ
> View attachment 1968045


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

What are all of those tall green things on those mountains? I get to ride in this beauty.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

JKA said:


> What are all of those tall green things on those mountains? I get to ride in this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 1968071


Where is that?


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Bear Wallow Trail. Elizabeth’s Furnace Recreation area - Virginia Blue Ridge!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

milehi said:


> Where is that?


Las Vegas area.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nat said:


> Oregon!
> 
> View attachment 1968067
> 
> ...


This past summer was my first time in Oregon. I miss it.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Turns out I don't have tons of glamour shots of the bike, or scenic overlook photos. Clearly I need to do better.

Here are a few photos I do have handy (screencaps of gopro footage, and a few photos I sent to buddies who missed out on rides... you know, to taunt them), of the stuff around me. All in Washington State.

Tokul: Between 2 Ferns










Paradise Valley: Cedar Run










Lord Hill: Entrance to both Goldeneye, and Wishbone (lined up for Goldeneye in the photo, which goes left. Wishbone goes right).










View on the climb at Tokul:










I feel super lucky to live in/around the mountains now.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Most of these are within 1-4 miles of my house.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Too much snow in Eastern Massachusetts to ride right now. It's xc ski time. Fat biking should be nice again later in the week.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Albuquerque- foothills of Sandia Mountain and on Sandia Mountain


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Any volunteers to tell this guy that he's going the wrong way?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> This past summer was my first time in Oregon. I miss it.
> View attachment 1968083


Oregon on the whole is my favorite place to ride. Once my wife stops working full time, I may spend a month up there every year....assuming I can schedule my time around the fires.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

milehi said:


> More White Tanks. Mesquite Trail on a bike that was hand-built in AZ
> View attachment 1968045


A friend of mine has one of those.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

sgltrak said:


> A friend of mine has one of those.
> View attachment 1968127


I remember that one. I'm running my fork unpainted too.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

too many to choose from. 

hawes is high on my list, but not visited too often due to lack of proximity:









Brown's Ranch because it's close and has about 4.8 trillion miles of trails to pick from:









But in the end, Phoenix Mountain Preserve still remains my favorite, and the trail system that really hooked me on the hobby. Smack in the middle of Phoenix:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

milehi said:


> I remember that one. I'm running my fork unpainted too.


His first fork was painted to match the frame. I think it was a Potts fork.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

mlx john said:


> Albuquerque- foothills of Sandia Mountain and on Sandia Mountain
> 
> View attachment 1968124
> 
> ...


I’ll be riding there a few times this year. Got one trip in last fall. Such a beautiful area.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bishanistan CA...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow! Some great shots in here!
=sParty


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

From SSUSA 2021 at Carrabassett Valley, Maine.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> Christmas Valley, my favorite riding in all of Tahoe. The Flume...the single most overrated MTB trail I've ever ridden. A colossal waste of of my time.


Only tourists ride the flume trail, it’s pretty much double track, I just used that as a marker for folks unfamiliar with Tahoe. 

The TRT is an amazing trail, tough riding, but worth the effort. I e ridden everything plus stuff few ride, it’s been a good run, looking at Southern Utah in 2023.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

sgltrak said:


> His first fork was painted to match the frame. I think it was a Potts fork.


I remember that. The top was rose metallic and the legs were black.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> I’ll be riding there a few times this year. Got one trip in last fall. Such a beautiful area.


Right back at ya. Haven't ridden Phoenix, but have been to Sedona multiple times and Tucson. Pretty damn good riding. 

In Sedona last December -


----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

High on the Hog is lots of fun!!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Slim Shady once we got past the REI catalog hikers at the trailhead.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

GeePhroh said:


> Any volunteers to tell this guy that he's going the wrong way?


One thing about riding in the UK is we never have to worry about bears, moose, bobcats, mountain lions, poisonous snakes etc. It amazes me when I see videos of people on bikes encountering them and dealing with it so casually. Is it just knowledge that’s passed down or do you have to seek it out? I would have absolutely no idea what to do.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I can't believe we haven't had any Arkansas folks pop in here yet. There are some beautiful trails down that way. 

Here's Drop the Hammer


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I can't believe we haven't had any Arkansas folks pop in here yet. There are some beautiful trails down that way.
> 
> Here's Drop the Hammer
> View attachment 1968217


I can post ten pages of Arkansas pics


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sir kayakalot said:


> I can post ten pages of Arkansas pics
> 
> View attachment 1968218
> 
> ...


Do I spy some Ouachita in there? This is from my going away trip when I left the Midwest and moved to Arizona.

Syllamo


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Do I spy some Ouachita in there? This is from my going away trip when I left the Midwest and moved to Arizona.
> 
> Syllamo
> View attachment 1968230


No. Although I do ride the Ouachitas occasionally, most of my riding is in the Ozarks. I know right where that pic was taken btw


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sir kayakalot said:


> No. Although I do ride the Ouachitas occasionally, most of my riding is in the Ozarks. I know right where that pic was taken btw


That big outcropping pic you posted looked like a certain spot in Ouachita. I haven't been down that way in years though so my memory is probably a bit fuzzy.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Mac_89 said:


> One thing about riding in the UK is we never have to worry about bears, moose, bobcats, mountain lions, poisonous snakes etc. It amazes me when I see videos of people on bikes encountering them and dealing with it so casually. Is it just knowledge that’s passed down or do you have to seek it out? I would have absolutely no idea what to do.


Ever hear the saying, "they're more afraid of you, then you are of them"? Its true. All my knowledge was passed down as I grew up camping, fishing, hunting. 

Bears you only really have to worry when its a sow with a cub. Bobcat attacks are unheard of. Most snake bites are from people doing dumb things around them. Mt Lions and Moose, those you just need to keep your distance and try not to surprise them.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

A few more Arkansas pics….


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

My local spot, Sycamore Canyon in Riverside. Conveniently right next to the Jensons Warehouse. Everything is user generated.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Mac_89 said:


> One thing about riding in the UK is we never have to worry about bears, moose, bobcats, mountain lions, poisonous snakes etc. It amazes me when I see videos of people on bikes encountering them and dealing with it so casually. Is it just knowledge that’s passed down or do you have to seek it out? I would have absolutely no idea what to do.


In places where large predators are abundant you usually see signs up at the trailhead saying what to do. Encounters are actually pretty rare (unless maybe you live in Alaska or the Northern Rockies or some places like those). You don't want to surprise them or corner them, and you do want to give them a wide berth so they can get out of there. Rattlesnakes don't GAF though. They just lay there waiting for you to bunny hop them then sh*t your chamois.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Mods, can we get this thread moved to Passion please? There's not any arguing taking place. 

Great photos, everyone.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I love where I live. I have lots of great trails within a 2 hour drive, but these are some of the trails for which I do not need a car because I can ride them from my front door here in Fort Collins, Colorado.









South Valley trail, Lory State Park, Bellvue, CO








Ginny Trail, Bobcat Ridge Natural Area, Masonville, CO








Ginny Trail, Bobcat Ridge Natural Area, Masonville, CO








Mill Creek Trail, Horsetooth Mountain Open Space, Fort Collins, CO








Stout Trail, Horsetooth Mountain Open Space, Fort Collins, CO


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Nat said:


> Rattlesnakes don't GAF though. They just lay there waiting for you to bunny hop them then sh*t your chamois.


I run into rattle snakes a lot in my area. Pretty sure it was at least one a week a couple years ago (2021 was a slow year it seemed). They get into a defensive position fast, and then try to bug out nice and slow when they can. I usually shoo them off with my bike. I don't think I have ever had one strike at me.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have damn near stepped on rattlesnakes on our evening family walks. Nothing makes me piss myself like getting close to one, but I always seem to freak out way more than they do. Never even been rattled at or seen one get pissy.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I almost stepped on one hiking out of Havasupai falls in the dark. I reckon my next step would have been on it before it rattled. About 11 miles from my car and 70 miles from anything. Thinking about it now still gives me the heebie-jeebies. I've seen a few in my day and they're usually relatively small and docile, this thing was huge and not moving. 

Pick, for alignment with the thread.










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I moved to where I love to live. 





















































Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

sgltrak said:


> I love where I live. I have lots of great trails within a 2 hour drive, but these are some of the trails for which I do not need a car because I can ride them from my front door here in Fort Collins, Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 1968286
> 
> ...


I'll be in touch to request a tour when we get there.
And holy smokes... we've gotta get there. Looks awesome.
=sParty


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WHALENARD said:


> I moved to where I love to live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been at or extremely close to each and every one of these places, WHALENARD.
You & I have gotta ride together one of these days... hope there's someplace I can show you that you haven't already been & vice versa. 
=sParty


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I have damn near stepped on rattlesnakes on our evening family walks. Nothing makes me piss myself like getting close to one, but I always seem to freak out way more than they do. Never even been rattled at or seen one get pissy.


I've literally stepped over rattlesnakes on two occasions. Neither gave any indication/rattle. One of those times I was backpacking with a buddy, and was changing some settings on my camera while we were walking on some double track at the time. I noticed a "stick" out of the periphery of my vision, and stepped over it. And realized halfway through the step that the "stick" was a snake sunning itself, and did one of those "super extend this specific stride" sorts of things.

I've also run over a couple on dirt bikes back in the day, and always worried about getting them flung up onto me (heard about it happening, but never seen anyone I know have it happen to them).

On the other hand, hiking with my DSLR in hand has lead to some other decent photos .

Neither of these are mountain biking related. They are from the "Wonderland" trail around Mt Rainier.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> hope there's someplace I can show you that you haven't already been & vice versa.
> =sParty


That sounds like a fun and worthy challenge, sParty. I'll be back out here sometime in June or July, I'll be sure to look you up. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

When I lived in Tucson I would see maybe 2 or 3 rattlesnakes per year on the trail. That hissing sound of the rattle was amazing. It would totally freak me out, causing my hands and feet to go numb. Fortunately I never got bitten but hearing the rattle was a neat thing to experience. The biggest rattlesnake I ever saw was just north of Tucson when I was driving home on a dirt road. This thing stretched out across the entire road, so it must've been 10 feet long, and in the midsection it was probably 6 inches thick. It was impossibly big. That was before digital cameras but I did get a print photo that of course disappeared somewhere.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I'll be in touch to request a tour when we get there.
> And holy smokes... we've gotta get there. Looks awesome.
> =sParty


I look forward to it. Once we've ridden the close stuff, we can drive a bit to some of my nearby favorites (a few of which used to be my back yard trails):








West Ridge Trail, White River National Forest, Keystone, CO








Red Trail, White River National Forest, Keystone, CO








Young Gulch, Roosevelt National Forest, Bellvue, CO








Unnamed deer trail, Roosevelt National Forest, Meeker Park, CO








Unnamed horse trail, White River National Forest, Keystone, CO








Bitterbrush Trail, Hall Ranch Open Space, Lyons, CO








Lenawee Trail, White River National Forest, Montezuma, CO


----------



## AlpineVulpine (Feb 6, 2021)

Hyper Ventilation / Hyper Extension










New Goat / Black Forest (Accessed off the ski hill)


















Contra (Fun in the dirt or snow)

















School of Rock (40 minutes down the road in the Crowsnest Pass)


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Man, you're killing me with these CO pics... I need to get back to Monarch and Crested Butte ASAP


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Man, you're killing me with these CO pics... I need to get back to Monarch and Crested Butte ASAP
> View attachment 1968324


That spot was a bit more crowded the last time I rode the Crest...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sidewalk said:


> My local spot, Sycamore Canyon in Riverside. Conveniently right next to the Jensons Warehouse. Everything is user generated.
> 
> View attachment 1968268


I cut my teeth there riding in the late 80's. I used to start from Canyon Crest. Is that Little Moab? It's been 20 years. I recently went to check out my childhood riding and stomping grounds, Harrison Hills, off Van Buren across from the Citrus Park. It's now covered in houses with a road cutting across. All the trails are gone.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

sgltrak said:


> That spot was a bit more crowded the last time I rode the Crest...
> View attachment 1968332


We did the whole 40-ish mile IMBA ride and didn't see a single other person. We shuttled ourselves and started pretty early though. I'm assuming that's just a big shuttle group from Absolute or something?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> We did the whole 40-ish mile IMBA ride and didn't see a single other person. We shuttled ourselves and started pretty early though. I'm assuming that's just a big shuttle group from Absolute or something?


Just a typical August Saturday morning on the Crest. Mid-week, off season, or later in the day is much less crowded. We did it with several inches of snow in October a few years back and didn't see anyone else.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

milehi said:


> I cut my teeth there riding in the late 80's. I used to start from Canyon Crest. Is that Little Moab? It's been 20 years. I recently went to check out my childhood riding and stomping grounds, Harrison Hills, off Van Buren across from the Citrus Park. It's now covered in houses with a road cutting across. All the trails are gone.


This drop is new (last season maybe?) and is at the start of Smokey, which starts at Pepper Tree (also where Baby Rattler, Rattlesnake, and McTwist start). A lot of Sycamore has changed due to all the warehouse construction, even since I started riding in 2015. The parking area where they used to start the XC races (before my time) is gone and covered in warehouses. I never saw the original version of Mini Moab as a warehouse is there now (I can see the old trail on maps), but there is still a section there called Mini Moab that is a lot of fun.

I highly recommend stopping by and riding some of it, especially the south side of Allesandro (I normally park at the Farmer Boys). That section (called Ammo Gulley) will eventually be gone, we have already had to reroute trails around the warehouses since I started riding there.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Sidewalk said:


> This drop is new (last season maybe?) and is at the start of Smokey, which starts at Pepper Tree (also where Baby Rattler, Rattlesnake, and McTwist start). A lot of Sycamore has changed due to all the warehouse construction, even since I started riding in 2015. The parking area where they used to start the XC races (before my time) is gone and covered in warehouses. I never saw the original version of Mini Moab as a warehouse is there now (I can see the old trail on maps), but there is still a section there called Mini Moab that is a lot of fun.
> 
> I highly recommend stopping by and riding some of it, especially the south side of Allesandro (I normally park at the Farmer Boys). That section (called Ammo Gulley) will eventually be gone, we have already had to reroute trails around the warehouses since I started riding there.


My brother lives in Orangecrest and I should be out there riding. There was nothing out there when I started riding there. I had a girlfriend who lived in MV and used to ride to her house from the end of Victoria and La Sierra to see her all on surface streets. I'd session Sycamore on the way home, then hit trails in Woodcrest, then hidden trails in the orange groves, then Harrison Hills. Here's a pic I took a month ago when I found out what had become of HHs.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I have damn near stepped on rattlesnakes on our evening family walks. Nothing makes me piss myself like getting close to one, but I always seem to freak out way more than they do. Never even been rattled at or seen one get pissy.


For whatever reason, I see them at Cave Creek more than everywhere else in PHX combined and they always rise up like they are a cobra. The meanest one I've ever ran across was a 2 foot Green Mojave on Munds Wagon Trail. That guy wasn't going move for nothing.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Mojave greens are nasty little buggers. I came across one right in the middle of the trail last summer. I stopped and got a fairly long stick and tried to shoo him off the trail. He was having none of it, started rattling and hissing like crazy. He started coming at me so I dropped the stick and my bike and ran screaming like a little girl....I mean I backed off in very manly manner. When I came back, he had coiled up right under my bike. I got a longer stick and tried to get him out. There aren't very long sticks in the desert around here so I was pretty twitchy since he was still pretty ticked off. I had to drop it a few times and run back as he was striking at it. I must have spent 10 minutes trying to get him out of there. It seemed like an hour. I finally convinced him to move. I wish someone would have been there to get a video of my antics. Whenever I ride that trail now, I get a little nervous when I get to that spot.

Here's a little sidewinder I about stepped on a couple of months ago. I stopped to rest and put my foot down right next to that bush when I heard his rattle.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

One of my local haunts here in Philadelphia just this morning. Not a great photo, but a great ride. Rainy and warm for the rest of the week so I was very grateful to get it in while I could.

Fantastic thread. More photos from Arkansas please! Those looked incredible!


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Living in N. AZ lends to awesome near’ish trails, and adventure.

Little Creek, UT









Sedona, AZ









Frisco, CO


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Only tourists ride the flume trail


Or people riding Bones to Blue, the Lake Trail or Rose to Toads. Give one a try for a different perspective. A few miles of flat, scenic riding is a welcome thing when you've busted ass to get there and/or are about to get your ass busted.


Somewhere out west.


----------



## richiebankrupt (Mar 5, 2006)

Mt. Bachelor Bike park. Bend Oregon.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Did someone say “more Arkansas pics”? Ok…….


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> View attachment 1968352
> 
> 
> One of my local haunts here in Philadelphia just this morning. Not a great photo, but a great ride. Rainy and warm for the rest of the week so I was very grateful to get it in while I could.
> ...


The Wiss?! Love that place.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

DuPont State Forest








Dupont








Top of Bennet Gap in Pisgah








Kanuga Bike park









I’m a resident of Western North Carolina and absolutely love it here!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DGUSMC said:


> The Wiss?! Love that place.


That's where I started mountain biking, back in the mid '90s. I lived in Chestnut Hill on German Avenue and would ride to the park from my apartment. Back then the trollies still ran on the weekends.

I would love to ride there again and see what the trails are like now.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

sgltrak said:


> I look forward to it. Once we've ridden the close stuff, we can drive a bit to some of my nearby favorites (a few of which used to be my back yard trails):
> View attachment 1968309
> 
> West Ridge Trail, White River National Forest, Keystone, CO
> ...


You're not going to be able to get rid of me.
=sParty


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

chazpat said:


> That's where I started mountain biking, back in the mid '90s. I lived in Chestnut Hill on German Avenue and would ride to the park from my apartment. Back then the trollies still ran on the weekends.
> 
> I would love to ride there again and see what the trails are like now.


Love it. Made the Chestnut Hill Hotel my home away from home for a few years. Wissahickon is still awesome! Everything from basic flow to nastiest East coast rock gardens. I ride there every time I’m up in Philly. Got to be one of the best in city trail systems.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

DGUSMC said:


> Love it. Made the Chestnut Hill Hotel my home away from home for a few years. Wissahickon is still awesome! Everything from basic flow to nastiest East coast rock gardens. I ride there every time I’m up in Philly. Got to be one of the best in city trail systems.


Remember the Widowmaker?


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

CRM6 said:


> View attachment 1968405
> 
> DuPont State Forest
> View attachment 1968406
> ...


My oldest son and I want to go to the Bristol Night Race in the next year or so. I was looking and Pisgah isn’t that far away. So that is a trip on my radar.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> My oldest son and I want to go to the Bristol Night Race in the next year or so. I was looking and Pisgah isn’t that far away. So that is a trip on my radar.


Pisgah is a very special place. Take your bike and make sure you get a couple rides in.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> My oldest son and I want to go to the Bristol Night Race in the next year or so. I was looking and Pisgah isn’t that far away. So that is a trip on my radar.


Used to take my old 89 Mustang convertible and run it at the Bristol Dragway Street Nights.... Its a couple hour drive to Pisgah.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Couple Asheville pics. Black Mountain and I believe that wet trail was Squirrel Gap, which we ended up stuck riding in the rain.

Yes, you have my permission to use my centerfold pic as your computer desktop.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

JKA said:


> Mojave greens are nasty little buggers. I came across one right in the middle of the trail last summer. I stopped and got a fairly long stick and tried to shoo him off the trail. He was having none of it, started rattling and hissing like crazy. He started coming at me so I dropped the stick and my bike and ran screaming like a little girl....I mean I backed off in very manly manner. When I came back, he had coiled up right under my bike. I got a longer stick and tried to get him out. There aren't very long sticks in the desert around here so I was pretty twitchy since he was still pretty ticked off. I had to drop it a few times and run back as he was striking at it. I must have spent 10 minutes trying to get him out of there. It seemed like an hour. I finally convinced him to move. I wish someone would have been there to get a video of my antics. Whenever I ride that trail now, I get a little nervous when I get to that spot.
> 
> Here's a little sidewinder I about stepped on a couple of months ago. I stopped to rest and put my foot down right next to that bush when I heard his rattle.
> View attachment 1968350


I've only started noting/learning the various species in the last year or so and yeah, those greens are cranky little shits. But they do make for some nice photos at least, since they don't scurry off easily, and sometimes they inadvertently strike a modelling pose. they accounted for probably a quarter or more of the couple dozen rattlers I saw in 2021. (The AZ reptiles thread is one of my favorite threads every year here as I've really become kinda fascinated by them... and the other reptiles/wildlife of course.) A ride without a snake or lizard is almost a disappointment anymore.

I have yet to come across even the trcks, let alone a live specimen, of a sidewinder. Maybe 2022 will be the year. (2021 was the year of a half dozen gila monsters, so time for a different rarity.)


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Couple Asheville pics. Black Mountain and I believe that wet trail was Squirrel Gap, which we ended up stuck riding in the rain.
> 
> Yes, you have my permission to use my centerfold pic as your computer desktop.
> View attachment 1968422
> ...


That looks like every trail in Pisgah! lol


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I look forward to it. Once we've ridden the close stuff, we can drive a bit to some of my nearby favorites (a few of which used to be my back yard trails):
> View attachment 1968309
> 
> West Ridge Trail, White River National Forest, Keystone, CO
> ...


Mmmm...often part of my regular loop when up at my place at Summit Cove. People often ask if there is anything to do up at my condo outside of ski season. Nope, nothing to see here...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

chazpat said:


> View attachment 1968427
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968433
> ...


Where is that top pic from Chaz?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Where is that top pic from Chaz?


Twenty minute drive/miles from the world's busiest airport! Cochran Mill Park, 800 acres, ruins of 3 mills, though none are as nice as the ones near my house.



















Ruins near my house:










There's a mountain bike trail but it doesn't go close by the ruins. I trail ran there today, closer to the ruins but the trail that goes to them is an out and back so I usually don't run it, though I need to, it's been awhile.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe not the ‘best’ trail in our area, but certainly one of the most scenic.
(.38 Special) Stock Photo.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Twenty minute drive/miles from the world's busiest airport! Cochran Mill Park, 800 acres, ruins of 3 mills, though none are as nice as the ones near my house.
> 
> View attachment 1968438
> 
> ...


Looks like a really cool place with a lot of history. Also looks good for kayaking when the water is up


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Nat said:


> When I lived in Tucson I would see maybe 2 or 3 rattlesnakes per year on the trail. That hissing sound of the rattle was amazing. It would totally freak me out, causing my hands and feet to go numb. Fortunately I never got bitten but hearing the rattle was a neat thing to experience.


We have them in Albuquerque too, as well as Mountain Lions and Bears. I've seen a couple of bears and many rattlesnakes, but not a Lion. I don't want to see one of those. 

I've actually bunny hopped a couple of rattlers because It was the only option (other than running it over).


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

DGUSMC said:


> The Wiss?! Love that place.


Yes! So fortunate to have it and several other locations within city limits. 
Widowmaker is still there and still fairly eroded. It’s really a nasty climb as are several others at the Wiss. Really tough to get started up again if you dab. Several trails have been “groomed” somewhat for sustainability, but there is certainly enough challenging terrain.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sheltowee Trace near Van Hook Falls - London/Corbin, KY area - this was today's end point. Second pic is if you get to the falls...you can just make out my bike to the right of them if you squint (and yes, you can walk/ride behind the falls).


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

noapathy said:


> Sheltowee Trace near Van Hook Falls - London/Corbin, KY area - this was today's end point. Second pic is if you get to the falls...you can just make out my bike to the right of them if you squint (and yes, you can walk/ride behind the falls).
> View attachment 1968461
> 
> View attachment 1968464


I spent a lot of time in KY for work. It’s sad that most people in the US don’t realize just how beautiful that state is.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

baker said:


> Mmmm...often part of my regular loop when up at my place at Summit Cove. People often ask if there is anything to do up at my condo outside of ski season. Nope, nothing to see here...


I built my house in Snowberry, adjacent to Summit Cove, back in 1994 so these were my back yard trails then. I remember when they finished building the West Ridge segment of the Colorado Trail from the North Fork of the Swan to the Tiger Run RV park. That quickly became one of my favorite pieces of trail anywhere. 

This ride included most of my favorite loop. Just missing the flume and some stuff on the other side of the highway from Keystone


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Steeper than it looks, but also not very steep since it's in suburban Chicago. But it is fun.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rideit said:


> Maybe not the ‘best’ trail in our area, but certainly one of the most scenic.
> (.38 Special) Stock Photo.
> 
> View attachment 1968442


Targhee! I love that area!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Good thread

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

This is such a wholesome thread, I love it.

Another one from the Peak District. This is the start of the Hagg Farm descent. Starts off with huge natural berms out in the open then snakes off into the tree line, a giant rock garden covered in leaves and pine needles all the way to the bottom. Then up the other side towards the ridge line a little to the left of the picture, up a climb known locally as "S**t B*stard Climb".


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I built my house in Snowberry, adjacent to Summit Cove, back in 1994 so these were my back yard trails then. I remember when they finished building the West Ridge segment of the Colorado Trail from the North Fork of the Swan to the Tiger Run RV park. That quickly became one of my favorite pieces of trail anywhere.
> 
> This ride included most of my favorite loop. Just missing the flume and some stuff on the other side of the highway from Keystone
> View attachment 1968493


Yup, that stuff is all awesome! The Keystone Gulch / West Ridge climb is long and sustained, but worth it


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh, another gopro screengrab.

Lord Hill: the very last part of "Third Eye" ... although most would probably call it just the end of Goldeneye. Its one of my most ridden trails at my local riding area.


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

san juan trail, southern california









local socal beach area









i'm not local to sedona but i like this shot:


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Home away from home. Wife’s family hometown in Northern Spain. Crazy riding and mostly undiscovered by the masses. Rental XC started my aggressive HT journey.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

zvonler said:


> Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.
> View attachment 1967971


where I fell in love with mountain biking 20-something years ago. Love that it still looks the same - despite the sprawling urban mess Austin has become, I have to say, they are good at preserving the special places. 

been a lot of places since, but here's a few from here and now.

Ohana Trail, windward Oahu. A true gem, sorry pics don't do it justice but it's just so hard to make myself get off the bike!


















View from the top of the trails out of the neighborhood across the street











BTW: I love this thread.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Shurely High







Appennine trails


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Moar White Tanks. On Mesquite rolling up on Goat.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Vian Ok. I work 20 minutes from here and have never ridden it. Can't believe it  Rock Solid trail contracting (of Bentonville fame) just finished this feature with more to come. Yep, definitely gotta go now!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yesterday with the boys, this is a little tricky tech loop I like to ride when it’s windy and cold:


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Who says there’s no gnar at Patapsco?


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

New trail (machine cut) at Turkey Mountain in Tulsa OK. Progressive Trail Design (also of Bentonville fame) did a good job of leaving the original trail in this section (not in this pic) and adding a bunch of new alternate lines and features as well. They have cut 4 to 5 miles so far of a 13ish mile job. All of the trails to this point are multi use, but MTB specific trails are coming, including downhill only (we have about 200 vertical feet to play with I would guess). Traditionally the trails here are rocky and rooty but these are fun and definitely flow well. Some of this section opened just this week. This pic is a multi directional access trail from the paved trail at the bottom. This particular trail has never had access from the bottom before. Total system has 25ish total miles of trail


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

More form Arkansas……


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Here’s some more AZ pics.
I ride off the porch of my cabin to these trails. Absolute heaven and no traffic.








































The above are from The Cabin Loop on the Mogollon Rim. 30 miles of singletrack through varying terrain.


















These 2 are from below the Rim


















Top one from Granite Dells, Prescott.
Bottom one from Ripsey segment of AZT.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Levis Mound in WI. Nobody‘s going to call it world-class, but for upper midwest, not too shabby. Good for about 10mos/year too.


----------



## Rusiru (10 mo ago)

Sri Lanka Bambarawana


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

SoDakSooner said:


> New trail (machine cut) at Turkey Mountain in Tulsa OK. Progressive Trail Design (also of Bentonville fame) did a good job of leaving the original trail in this section (not in this pic) and adding a bunch of new alternate lines and features as well. They have cut 4 to 5 miles so far of a 13ish mile job. All of the trails to this point are multi use, but MTB specific trails are coming, including downhill only (we have about 200 vertical feet to play with I would guess). Traditionally the trails here are rocky and rooty but these are fun and definitely flow well. Some of this section opened just this week. This pic is a multi directional access trail from the paved trail at the bottom. This particular trail has never had access from the bottom before. Total system has 25ish total miles of trail
> View attachment 1973597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1973598


 As a follow on, even on well outsloped trail, it is difficult to slow erosion, so we helped the Progressive team on Sunday by installing french drains in areas where runoff will naturally erode trail in some of the difficult areas and berms as well. Not fun as all of this area is clay after you cut through the loam. It was a good day though.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Appennine trails Italy


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Long climb up Sierra Canyon yesterday (3500' over 10 miles), these pictures are taken about a mile from the pass where the trail intersects the TRT just north of Stateline.

It has since started snowing; it's Spring, will probably be covered in a foot of snow by Tuesday:










Looking East over the Lower Carson Valley (Minden/Gardnerville):










This is probably my last climb up Sierra Canyon, looking to be settled in Utah this time next year


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Philadelphia on a cool dry Sunday in Springtime.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> View attachment 1979947
> 
> 
> Philadelphia on a cool dry Sunday in Springtime.


The Wiss?


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> looking to be settled in Utah this time next year


That's too bad. Utah sucks.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

DGUSMC said:


> The Wiss?


Yes! I recall you having been familiar with it in another post. Very crowded yesterday, but still managed to have a great ride. Very fortunate to have several wonderful trail systems in the area.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> Yes! I recall you having been familiar with it in another post. Very crowded yesterday, but still managed to have a great ride. Very fortunate to have several wonderful trail systems in the area.


Awesome. Great pic of Spring there.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Another from Albuquerque, North Foothills looking west from the Pino Trail sign...


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a pic of one of my favorite tracks in NZ. 
800 vert meters intense steep of natural tech. 
Location only to be revealed if you are physically riding it with me!


----------



## FJ40runr (Aug 27, 2017)

The PHX area made a strong showing early, I don’t think I saw the McDowells. This is somewhere around the top of Bell Pass in Scottsdale. I’m lucky to be able to ride here from the front door, don’t make the mistake of riding at a popular time and you’d be surprised how quiet and remote it can feel in places.


















Tons of cool pics, I have been making my way up to SW CO a couple times a year to ride (always amazing), but this thread makes me long to get to the PNW.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Springtime rules! 14% humidity, 68* and sunny.
With some riding buds in PA


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> View attachment 1981709
> 
> 
> Springtime rules! 14% humidity, 68* and sunny.
> With some riding buds in PA


Show us the widow maker in full bloom (or Valley Green to Rex!)


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

DGUSMC said:


> Show us the widow maker in full bloom (or Valley Green to Rex!)


Twist my arm! Will probably not get there till Thursday. Maybe Belmont tomorrow for a quickie. Just getting over a virus. Where are you located now?


----------



## odwa59 (Dec 13, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> View attachment 1981709
> Love Nox...
> 
> Springtime rules! 14% humidity, 68* and sunny.
> With some riding buds in PA


Love Nox...


----------



## Peetey (Jul 14, 2004)

Secret location somewhere near the Arizona/NewMex/Utah borders. Along the Virgin River.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

odwa59 said:


> Love Nox...


Right? First time in a long time. They’ve really done a nice job there.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Peetey said:


> Secret location somewhere near the Arizona/NewMex/Utah borders. Along the Virgin River.
> View attachment 1981754
> 
> View attachment 1981755


Your SS roolz!
If only it had a handlebar with a crossbar... 🤙
Trying to figure out what's going on with the fork... doesn't look like a springer.
Anyway, nice! (Beautiful trail, too.)
=sParty


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

JohnWhiteCD said:


> Twist my arm! Will probably not get there till Thursday. Maybe Belmont tomorrow for a quickie. Just getting over a virus. Where are you located now?


 Northern VA. Up to that area for biz routinely. Might be there Thu.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

DGUSMC said:


> Northern VA. Up to that area for biz routinely. Might be there Thu.


Nice, PM me here if you’re available. I have a regular ride at 6pm with between 3 and 15 non-racers. Haven’t been able to make it for a few weeks.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Sparticus said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on with the fork... doesn't look like a springer.


Looks to me like there might be a leaf spring where the truss meets the bottom of the head tube. Or it could be a rat-trap style springer. But it could just be trusses with no suspension too.
What's getting me is the disk/drum combo on that gorgeous pre war frame. @Peetey that is a fantastic bike. Feel free to share any more pics and details


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Az_DesertRat (Jul 23, 2021)

A section northeast of Cave Creek. Right here I turned back for a fun 2 mile descent!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

California Gold


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Cape Town - South Africa


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

guidodg said:


> Cape Town - South Africa
> 
> View attachment 1983283


Nice scenery. Looking forward to my visit there in 3 weeks. That Mondraker frame is wild!


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Greyton - 1 ½ hrs from Cape Town


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I don’t see anyone repping trails from the Gulf Coast region of TX so I’ll have to start taking some pics of the trails we have in the Houston area. We don’t have the mountainous scenery, big climbs or epics rides similar to what has been shared so frequently in this thread but we make do with what we have and actually do have some fun trails within an hour of downtown Houston…

Cypresswood, Cypresscreek, Sugarland, Double Lakes, Bridgeland, SCNT, etc…


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mugochap said:


> I don’t see anyone repping trails from the Gulf Coast region of TX so I’ll have to start taking some pics of the trails we have in the Houston area. We don’t have the mountainous scenery, big climbs or epics rides similar to what has been shared so frequently in this thread but we make do with what we have and actually do have some fun trails within an hour of downtown Houston…
> 
> Cypresswood, Cypresscreek, Sugarland, Double Lakes, Bridgeland, SCNT, etc…


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> View attachment 1984424


I know…  …hence the note about needing to take pics. We usually don’t stop mid-ride for fear of being stung by wasps, bit by horseflies, mauled by wild hogs or wrapped up in the web of banana spiders.

I will attempt to remedy this though.

On a side note, I don’t feel like that is an accurate representation of Yoda’s linguistics… “Worthless is your post without pics.” seems much more appropriate.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Miles and miles of this stuff in Eastern Ontario


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

dont have pics  (hopefully soon) but if your in colorado springs you HAVE to ride in ute valley park, they have some awesome tech and 2 rocky chutes that make you feel like you going down a slide on your bike, and some super fun drops.
they also have a rock arch that you can try to bike under (not my photo)








cant yell you how many times ive cought my bag here and gotten stuck.
great place to ride!!!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This trail is somewhat secret. It's a 4.5 mile figure eight built in the national forest without permission. I wasn't caught but my friend was looking at federal charges. Forestry decided it complimented the adjacent campground and classified it as user generated.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Greyton South Africa


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm not a fan of where I live in NorCal. It's dry and dusty for like 8 months of the year. And too hot. But it means riding nearly year-round. I'd rather be back in the PNW. Of course I'd rather be independently wealthy too and get to screw around every day. 

I took this pic one evening about 5 years ago that I think turned out pretty good.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Our week of summer has begun in England.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Outside of Rabat, Morocco.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

If not for the brutal summers with week after week of triple digit temps (that's around 40°C) from early June to October, central Texas would be perfect because of the access to hundred of miles of trails.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

It takes A LOT of work to get here, but so very worth it.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

A mile from home. This is the only time I like snow. The trails are fully groomed. Epic. Interesting that my avatar pic is the same place in summer.


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Greyton - South Africa


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

Okanagan single track. Fast, flowy and fabulous.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Goois Natuurreservaat, Laren, Netherlands.

Homebound from my local trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

At the Bench, overlooking Tahoe:


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Payette Rim Trail, McCall Idaho.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I put slicks and ridiculous bars on this thing in an attempt to keep it outta the dirt, but the damned thing won't listen.








From the north shore of the St Lawrence river


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

MtbHoopster said:


> Payette Rim Trail, McCall Idaho.


I have a friend in McCall and see her IG pics a lot. Your pics are even better than hers. Beautiful. I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

rdawson808 said:


> I have a friend in McCall and see her IG pics a lot. Your pics are even better than hers. Beautiful. I'm a bit jealous.


Thanks!


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Our week of summer has begun in England.
> View attachment 1987687
> 
> View attachment 1987688
> ...


I hear it has been longer than just 1 week this year.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Out here in the PNW.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I hear it has been longer than just 1 week this year.


It reached 40 degrees Celsius for the first time ever last week and the entire country stopped functioning. Roads melted, forests and houses burned, public transport came to a standstill and people were ordered home from work. I'd say about 30 degrees is the limit for most of us, and that's normally considered a heatwave.

Sadly the area in those pictures (Ladybower Reservoir/Win Hill in the Peak District) has been on fire for the last three days. Some genius lit up a camping stove in the woods on the hottest day on record... Not sure what damage if any there's been to the trails yet. The whole area is off limits while the fire crews work.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Mac_89 said:


> It reached 40 degrees Celsius for the first time ever last week and the entire country stopped functioning. Roads melted, forests and houses burned, public transport came to a standstill and people were ordered home from work. I'd say about 30 degrees is the limit for most of us, and that's normally considered a heatwave.
> 
> Sadly the area in those pictures (Ladybower Reservoir/Win Hill in the Peak District) has been on fire for the last three days. Some genius lit up a camping stove in the woods on the hottest day on record... Not sure what damage if any there's been to the trails yet. The whole area is off limits while the fire crews work.


FYI, the angry face is for the dufus who lit the area on fire. Not you.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Mac_89 said:


> It reached 40 degrees Celsius for the first time ever last week and the entire country stopped functioning. Roads melted, forests and houses burned, public transport came to a standstill and people were ordered home from work. I'd say about 30 degrees is the limit for most of us, and that's normally considered a heatwave.
> 
> Sadly the area in those pictures (Ladybower Reservoir/Win Hill in the Peak District) has been on fire for the last three days. Some genius lit up a camping stove in the woods on the hottest day on record... Not sure what damage if any there's been to the trails yet. The whole area is off limits while the fire crews work.
> 
> ...


I used to live in N Yorks. Hitting 40º is still completely unimaginable to me.. and it's been over 40º most of this month here. We're used to it, and have the infra to deal with it. Hopefully it cools soon.

The fire also sucks.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> It reached 40 degrees Celsius for the first time ever last week and the entire country stopped functioning. Roads melted, forests and houses burned, public transport came to a standstill and people were ordered home from work. I'd say about 30 degrees is the limit for most of us, and that's normally considered a heatwave.
> 
> Sadly the area in those pictures (Ladybower Reservoir/Win Hill in the Peak District) has been on fire for the last three days. Some genius lit up a camping stove in the woods on the hottest day on record... Not sure what damage if any there's been to the trails yet. The whole area is off limits while the fire crews work.
> 
> ...


That is insane.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

From Tuesday's ride. Bangs Canyon area, GJ CO.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

Some Idaho wildflowers still hanging in there up at Bogus. Elk Meadow trail.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

National trail in Phoenix about 15 years ago.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Browns Ranch in Phoenix about 3 years ago.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)




----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Northern shore of the St Lawrence river


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Not much of a trail shot but the “Don’t feed the Emu’s” sign is fun.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This trail is one mile from my house.









Colorado


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This trail is one mile from my house.
> 
> View attachment 1997801
> 
> Colorado


It's easy to see that you're high in this photo, DJ. 
=sParty


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

This is the type of place I've been finding myself riding lately. I've always loved exploring the county, and the bike is my way if seeing things I can't see from the Jeep.

This is a couple miles from my house.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

From today…


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Exact same trail, exactly 1 week ago today…









I was looking forward to a repeat encounter, but we saw nothing today.

This was on Moose Mountain, by the way 🙂


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Appennino Tosco Emiliano


----------



## Flegmpst (5 mo ago)

Little Cottonwood Canyo, Utah. Lived near the bottom and gone up it my whole life. Nice to finally have a bike worth taking up there with me though. Now if only I could keep a slow steady pace up the trail and stop wearing myself out trying to sprint up the tough spots. 🤣🤣
Pipeline trail.


----------



## Ebergercb (4 mo ago)

The trail itself is nothing special, but it’s pretty nice to be here in 20 minutes by car when I get off work.


----------



## kpcove (Apr 27, 2006)

100% agreeeee!










3blackbikes said:


> It takes A LOT of work to get here, but so very worth it.
> View attachment 1988616


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Coming back on the Incline Flume Trail from the TRT, this trail intersects the Tyrolean downhill, crossing over Diamond Peak ski area

View from the TRT looking over Washoe Lake.










Fall is here!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Blevin's Gap - Huntsville, AL


----------



## Cell4soul (6 mo ago)

Hawes in Mesa, AZ…..












Gold Canyon in Apache Junction AZ


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

my gravel rig just snuck past the sign while I took a breather. Not sure what happened next… somewhere in BC’s south Okanagan.


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

I posted this on the Idaho page. Fits here too cuz I got these rides in just before the snow covers them up until May or June! Fall Rides in Idaho


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Just a reminder. NM sucks. Don't move here. There's also zero trails legal for your E-bike.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Slowup said:


> my gravel rig just snuck past the sign while I took a breather. Not sure what happened next… somewhere in BC’s south Okanagan.
> 
> View attachment 2007077


That's an odd sign to see in BC.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 45crash (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

First snow of the year.


----------



## Kevlar (Jan 18, 2004)

Crafts Peak in the San Bernardino National Forest, SoCal. Looking west at Lake Arrowhead and 10,000+ ft Mt San Antonio (aka Mt Baldy) in the distance.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Devils Den State Park NYE 22


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

45crash said:


> View attachment 2007048
> View attachment 2007048


Eastern Oregon, by chance?
Your later photo in this thread (post #226) also looks like it might be from the same part of the country.
Nice stuff. I love that kind of arid climate / high desert / lava-esque geology wherever I'm lucky enough to find it.
Fun to explore and usually whenever I do find it, there's lots of it. 
=sParty


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Just about the only climb I have on my daily ride to the trails is this bridge over the intracoastal waterway. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Some backyard Squamish.








This is a fun little rock roll at the county park by my house. It’s a glacial erratic carried down here from the Coast Range of BC. The same granitic rock that underpins the trails of Squamish.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

When we get snowed out in the Carson Valley, head to Fallon:


















Happy Place is a pirate trail system built by a local guy pre COVID, rumor has it that he was told to stop building, so it’s kind of languishing, trails are becoming more faint and there’s a bit of an erosion problem.

I was all alone out there, just me and the fighter jet flyovers … it was a drill weekend at the Naval air station.

Tomorrow I’m heading back to Fallon to ride the trails in town … Rattlesnake Hill, also a pirate trail area. I’m hoping it didn’t get the kabosh too 🙄


----------



## Peetey (Jul 14, 2004)

As per request. Not on this site much.....


MattiThundrrr said:


> Looks to me like there might be a leaf spring where the truss meets the bottom of the head tube. Or it could be a rat-trap style springer. But it could just be trusses with no suspension too.
> What's getting me is the disk/drum combo on that gorgeous pre war frame. @Peetey that is a fantastic bike. Feel free to share any more pics and details


Early 30's 28-er frame, disk adapted 1940 Shelby trussed springer, rear Sachs H3111 IGH 3-spd coaster hub, Kooka cranks, 28h DT rims/butted and modern cockpit. I do run both off road and on road setups. @MattiThundrrr , this bike is buried in the RRB site. You can find the build there.


----------



## Peetey (Jul 14, 2004)

My bad, 32/36 sun rims... couldn't edit above...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Rattlesnake Mountain in Fallon:
























I made a real mess of my wife's Jeep, but if I'd been in my Subaru I couldn't have gotten out to Happy Place, but it's all good, nothing a handful of quarters won't solve


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sanchofula said:


> Rattlesnake Mountain in Fallon:
> 
> View attachment 2017379
> View attachment 2017380
> ...


Godforsaken country -- I love it.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Godforsaken country -- I love it.
> =sParty


I should have gotten some pics with a fighter jet flyover  

Did you see the bike? That's a Pinion


----------

